# Wyndham View From the Balcony



## dioxide45 (Jun 12, 2021)

Okay, so I couldn't find a thread like this in the Wyndham forum like there is for Marriott and Vistana, so here is our view from the balcony at Club Wyndham Clearwater Beach.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 12, 2021)

View from our balcony at TOTG - 14th floor oceanfront.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 12, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Okay, so I couldn't find a thread like this in the Wyndham forum like there is for Marriott and Vistana, so here is our view from the balcony at Club Wyndham Clearwater Beach.
> View attachment 36511


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 12, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> View from our balcony at TOTG


Where?


----------



## scootr5 (Jun 12, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Where?


 I’m guessing Towers on the Grove


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 12, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Where?



Towers on the Grove North Myrtle Beach. Sorry, we abbreviate quite a bit here on the Wyndham forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HDiaz1 (Jun 12, 2021)

Emerald Grande


----------



## HDiaz1 (Jun 12, 2021)

Clearwater Beach


----------



## HDiaz1 (Jun 12, 2021)

Panama City Beach


----------



## HDiaz1 (Jun 12, 2021)

La Cascada


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 12, 2021)

View from our 7th floor balcony at Ocean Walk:


----------



## meetseti (Jun 12, 2021)

Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy

Views from the balcony of a non-oceanfront unit, with side views of the ocean to the east and mountains to the west.


----------



## chapjim (Jun 12, 2021)

Emerald Grande


----------



## chapjim (Jun 12, 2021)

SeaWatch, Myrtle Beach


----------



## chapjim (Jun 12, 2021)

Lincoln, NH


----------



## chapjim (Jun 12, 2021)

Lake Marion, SC


----------



## MaryBella7 (Jun 12, 2021)

Newport Onshore


----------



## Braindead (Jun 13, 2021)

Margaritaville Puerto Rico


----------



## Roger830 (Jun 13, 2021)

Sea Gardens Ocean Palms


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 13, 2021)

Emerald Grande - Photo just taken with my phone.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 13, 2021)

Wyndham Austin from December 2019:


----------



## dgalati (Jun 13, 2021)

Sea Garden Ocean View


----------



## dgalati (Jun 13, 2021)

My back yard at sun set.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 13, 2021)

Down by the river and beaver dam.


----------



## markb53 (Jun 15, 2021)

Just checked in to Wyndham Flagstaff. Here is my view off the deck


----------



## JudiZ (Jun 15, 2021)

Our first post-Covid trip is in October and these pics are making me even more impatient! Thank you all for them, though!


----------



## ausman (Jun 15, 2021)

View for both Decks at Newport Onshore, Newport RI.


----------



## Happytravels (Jun 20, 2021)

Panama City Beach.  13th floor presidential reserve unit.


----------



## keninatl3076 (Jun 20, 2021)

Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk


----------



## dandjane1 (Jun 20, 2021)

*We'll be in National Harbor on 04 July, so will post our pix from the balcony then....................................*


----------



## jwalk03 (Jun 21, 2021)

Ocean Blvd- Tower 2, 15th Floor


----------



## jwalk03 (Jun 21, 2021)

Ocean Walk- North Tower- 7th Floor


----------



## jwalk03 (Jun 21, 2021)

Panama City Beach


----------



## jwalk03 (Jun 21, 2021)

Branson at the Meadows


----------



## jwalk03 (Jun 21, 2021)

Reunion- 203G


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 21, 2021)

Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village, unit 53


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 21, 2021)

Shell Kona Coast, bldg 25.  Not Wyndham exactly, but yeeeeah....


----------



## AZLatin5 (Jun 22, 2021)

Wyndham Oceanside Pier June 2020.  4th floor Oceanview


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 13, 2021)

Well, it’s not from the balcony, but the balcony is behind me! Anyway, I thought this was a cool picture and my wife liked it even more than I did. So, from just below my balcony at Wyndham Ocean Walk.


----------



## troy12n (Sep 13, 2021)

Royal Vista in Pompano Beach, FL:


----------



## troy12n (Sep 13, 2021)

Clearwater, if you happen to have poor luck and get a non-ocean view unit... which is about 40% of the units.


----------



## legalfee (Sep 14, 2021)

Limetree Resort St Thomas building B second floor December 2020


----------



## HDiaz1 (Sep 14, 2021)

Ocean Boulevard 3 bedroom Oceanfront Tower 3


----------



## hnybee09 (Sep 15, 2021)

Tower 1 Bonnet Creek we are here for our first visit.


----------



## legalfee (Sep 16, 2021)

Limetree Resort St Thomas Building D second floor May 2021


----------



## laura123 (Sep 27, 2021)

Wyndham Oceanside Pier 7th floor North Tower


----------



## slabeaume (Oct 5, 2021)

Kauai Beach Villas building G, unit 12


----------



## slabeaume (Oct 5, 2021)

Kauai Shearwater Resort  lower level, rm 108


----------



## slabeaume (Oct 5, 2021)

Panama City Beach  1 bedroom---23rd floor


----------



## slabeaume (Oct 5, 2021)

N. Myrtle Beach---Ocean Blvd---tower 2, 5th floor OF


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 5, 2021)

slabeaume said:


> Kauai Beach Villas building G, unit 12
> View attachment 40638



This is SO on my list.....


----------



## legalfee (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Ty1on (Oct 20, 2021)

Lake Lure?


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 20, 2021)

Bentley Brook, Hancock, MA, Oct 13th. Not bad for a parking lot view.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## legalfee (Oct 21, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> Lake Lure?


Yes


----------



## montygz (Oct 24, 2021)

This is from 2018, but this the view from near the top of Tower 5 at Bonnet Creek. Great views of Epcot and the DVC Riveria resort that was under construction. This really doesn't to justice to the view. You could see the fireworks at Epcot, Sea World and Magic Kingdom far off in the distance.


----------



## pagosajim (Oct 25, 2021)

montygz said:


> This is from 2018, but this the view from near the top of Tower 5 at Bonnet Creek. Great views of Epcot and the DVC Riveria resort that was under construction. This really doesn't to justice to the view. You could see the fireworks at Epcot, Sea World and Magic Kingdom far off in the distance.
> 
> View attachment 41483


and that same view this morning with the Riviera complete


----------



## ailin (Oct 25, 2021)

Shearwater - one and only 3 bedroom unit.


----------



## chapjim (Dec 15, 2021)

From Unit 1604, South Tower, SeaWatch. 1604 is probably the best location of any 2BR Deluxe units in the South Tower.  Top floor, southeast corner, wrap-around balcony.


----------



## legalfee (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## DTKENT1 (Mar 3, 2022)

5th Floor Great Great Smokies Lodge 3 bed


----------



## DTKENT1 (Mar 3, 2022)

Sorry they are sideways.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 4, 2022)

Bentley Brook, Hancock, MA. Bunny Hill.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 4, 2022)

Bentley Brook at night...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## meetseti (Apr 27, 2022)

Kauai Shearwater, room 203:





Panoramic photo from same balcony:


----------



## chapjim (May 15, 2022)

These were taken the afternoon of May 15 from the balcony of Unit 762 in Tower 3 at Bonnet Creek.  I thought this thread had more Bonnet Creek photos than it does.

It looks like the daily afternoon thunderstorm is brewing but it wasn't, at least not at Bonnet Creek.  The real thunderbuster and deluge came at about 8:30 PM.


----------



## Lisa P (May 15, 2022)

Love all the pics... thank you all for posting these when you have them!!!


----------



## chapjim (May 18, 2022)

Four more, taken from the VIP Lounge balcony.   You can see the work being done on the face of Tower 6.


----------



## jpsmit (May 20, 2022)

Wyndham Onshore Newport - lovely to watch the harbour


----------



## Don40 (May 26, 2022)

Margaritaville St. Thomas VI.


----------



## Lisa P (May 29, 2022)

Club Wyndham Westwinds in North Myrtle Beach, SC - view from the living room sofa, 9th floor.





And below, views off of the balcony...


----------



## northovr (May 29, 2022)

Wyndham Kingsgate


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 8, 2022)

Lime tree St Thomas


----------



## Eric B (Jun 8, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Lime tree St Thomas



What room?  I've got a reservation there in a studio presidential next year - any recommendation on rooms to ask for?


----------



## legalfee (Jun 8, 2022)

Eric B said:


> What room?  I've got a reservation there in a studio presidential next year - any recommendation on rooms to ask for?


The picture looks like it's from building C or D. The Presidentials are in the newest building H I believe.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 8, 2022)

Eric B said:


> What room?  I've got a reservation there in a studio presidential next year - any recommendation on rooms to ask for?


Presidential studios are on the other side of the resort in building H. This is a studio loft in building F. Your view will probably be over the cliff. Studio lofts are guaranteed to be on the 3rd floor and have the best views other than building H. I will walk to building H soon to look at the room layout.


----------



## schenriq (Jun 9, 2022)

Wyndham Canterbury 1BR/2Ba Presidential Villa on 10th Floor. Window view looking east. No Balcony per se.


----------



## schenriq (Jun 9, 2022)

Kauai Beach Villas #F11


----------



## schenriq (Jun 9, 2022)

Wyndham Kauai Beach Villas #H10


----------



## schenriq (Jun 9, 2022)

Waikiki Beach Walk


----------



## Roger830 (Jun 9, 2022)

schenriq said:


> Waikiki Beach Walk



It's neat how Diamond Head frames the Royal Hawaiian.


----------



## schenriq (Jun 9, 2022)

Wyndham Harbour Lights. I believe this balcony faces 5th Ave.


----------



## schenriq (Jun 9, 2022)

Makai Club Resort in Princeville, Kauai


----------



## keno999 (Jun 10, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Presidential studios are on the other side of the resort in building H. This is a studio loft in building F. Your view will probably be over the cliff. Studio lofts are guaranteed to be on the 3rd floor and have the best views other than building H. I will walk to building H soon to look at the room layout.


This is from our Limetree Bldg F Studio Loft also!


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 10, 2022)

keno999 said:


> This is from our Limetree Bldg F Studio Loft also!
> 
> View attachment 57610


I just went to check out the other 2 Wyndhams on the island and there's no comparison, this is the best one. The Elysian has watersports, but the beach wasn't very pretty and the buildings look older and more run down. The Margaritaville literally REEKS from the seaweed. Like you could smell the sulfur from the pool.


----------



## chapjim (Jun 20, 2022)

Checked into a 2BR Presidential unit at National Harbor yesterday PM.  I had asked for a unit overlooking the Potomac.  Here's what I got -- air conditioning units!  I know where the river is but I can't see it!  So much for being VIP Founders and Presidential Reserve.







(How do I get rid of the thumbnails at the bottom?  I've posted before without them but can't seem to get it now.)


----------



## Eric B (Jun 20, 2022)

chapjim said:


> (How do I get rid of the thumbnails at the bottom? I've posted before without them but can't seem to get it now.)



They aren't showing up for me on your posting, though the HVAC units are.  I'd be more concerned with getting rid of those if it made a difference to me.  I find myself wondering why the ones in the foreground on the left center are so much bigger than the others, but I'm an engineer as well as a lawyer....


----------



## bnoble (Jun 20, 2022)

Smugglers Notch 3BR Presidental, Owls 18 (first floor unit).


----------



## legalfee (Jun 21, 2022)

keno999 said:


> This is from our Limetree Bldg F Studio Loft also!
> 
> View attachment 57610


We've been going to Limetree (formally Bluebeard's Beach Club) for over 12 years. Last year we were in building D. The last six years we've been in buildings A or B (closest to the beach). My wife likes to read in the morning on the balcony and the sun is right in your face in A or B so we are starting to get C or D.


----------



## markb53 (Jun 23, 2022)

At Club Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort this week.


----------



## Lisa P (Jun 23, 2022)

Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek, Tower 3, 6th floor balcony (railing lower left), Epcot firework/laser show earlier this month.


----------



## markb53 (Jun 24, 2022)

Club Wyndham Ka eó Kai, Princeville, HI


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 24, 2022)

markb53 said:


> Club Wyndham Ka eó Kai, Princeville, HI
> View attachment 58815


How miserable is it without air conditioning? Or is this the one that has it?


----------



## markb53 (Jun 25, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> How miserable is it without air conditioning? Or is this the one that has it?



Air Conditioning would be nice. But it is also nice to open all the window and let the breeze  and the fresh air in. It is 75 at 8:00pm with a constant breeze. Supposed to get down to 68 tonight.


----------



## markb53 (Jun 30, 2022)

Kauai Coast Resort at the Beach Boy. Ground floor unit


----------



## Eric B (Aug 2, 2022)

Wyndham Austin Unit 1211 - 2 BR Presidential


----------



## lds337 (Aug 2, 2022)

Club Wyndham Atlanta - owners lounge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Aug 2, 2022)

Epcot fireworks from Tower 3 of Bonnet Creek.


----------



## OutSkiing (Aug 3, 2022)

Palm Aire:


----------



## OutSkiing (Aug 3, 2022)

Riverside Suites San Antonio:


----------



## OutSkiing (Aug 3, 2022)

Branson at the Meadows:


----------



## OutSkiing (Aug 3, 2022)

Royal Vista:










(Last one is from pool area)


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 4, 2022)

OutSkiing said:


> Branson at the Meadows:
> 
> View attachment 61586


Ha - I can see our room from yours. Building on the right, 3rd floor. Very nice resort, we really enjoyed it there.


----------



## OutSkiing (Aug 4, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> Ha - I can see our room from yours. Building on the right, 3rd floor. Very nice resort, we really enjoyed it there.


Yes - really nice resort and those lake view rooms have a great view. We were there in May this year and it was too cold for the pool. Need to make it back in warmer weather.
Bob


----------



## Breezy52 (Aug 7, 2022)

Wyndham Myrtle Beach


----------



## Breezy52 (Aug 7, 2022)

Breezy52 said:


> Wyndham Myrtle BeachView attachment 61950


----------



## DTKENT1 (Aug 11, 2022)

Week 32 Westwinds North Myrtle


----------



## DTKENT1 (Aug 11, 2022)

Week 32 Westwind North Myrtle-beach SC


----------



## keno999 (Sep 30, 2022)

Pagosa Springs, CO - Teal Landing


----------



## chapjim (Oct 1, 2022)

Four shots from the balcony of Unit 5001 at Wyndham Royal Vista.  The first two were taken the day before Ian hit.  The third was taken the day Ian hit the Florida west coast.  It doesn't really show how "angry" the sea was.  The fourth was taken the day after Ian hit.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 1, 2022)

The view from room 2531 at BB where we are right now for the week. It’s a bit early in the fall foliage season and it’s overcast today but we are still happy to be here! 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 1, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> The view from room 2531 at BB where we are right now for the week. It’s a bit early in the fall foliage season and it’s overcast today but we are still happy to be here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am very jealous. That may be where we were in June. Pretty much a home away from home for my family. They were putting the siding and roof on on the lower buildings when we were there, it looks great.  Enjoy!


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 1, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> I am very jealous. That may be where we were in June. Pretty much a home away from home for my family. They were putting the siding and roof on on the lower buildings when we were there, it looks great. Enjoy!



Thanks Sandi. I typically ask for top floor with a view here at BB, but they couldn’t do it for us this time around, so we are third floor “corner” room at the end of the hallway instead. We were here in early august for a long weekend and I don’t recall seeing any construction at that time but we were also in the upper building last time so I may just not have noticed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Melder (Oct 1, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> The view from room 2531 at BB where we are right now for the week. It’s a bit early in the fall foliage season and it’s overcast today but we are still happy to be here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you at Bentley Brook?


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 1, 2022)

Melder said:


> Are you at Bentley Brook?



Yes that is what BB stands for - apologies on the abbreviation. Less to type on my phone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

